# Money grab



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

H. wants more money from our joint investments, luckily our banker won't release any funds unless we both verbally agree.
He wanted $2500 for back to school things for the kids, a lap top, warranty, clothes, books. I okayed that. 
Now the idiot wants another 3000 for 'back to school' as well. He has included the lap top, warranty and clothes again. 
He has both kids because he poisoned them against me. 
He's threatening that if I don't let the money be released he will 'have' to tell the kids why he can't afford to pay the bills.

I took a look at the everday joint bank account, he ordered them $75 worth of food from a pizza place one night, and an $82 order of Chinese food another night. Disney dad is buying them clothes, shoes etc. Our son is 21 and works part time, why his dad needs to buy his underwear, pay his cell phone bill, and buy all his clothes and shoes is beyond me. T his among other things was one of the issues between us all along, he refused to make our son pay for anything. I just paid his tuition in August as well.
H. already gets his pension every month plus 1500 from our joint funds as well, plus 300 from our son's gf who lives there too.


----------



## accept1 (Sep 23, 2013)

'''''He's threatening that if I don't let the money be released he will 'have' to tell the kids why he can't afford to pay the bills.'''''

Why is this such a serious threat.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Because he's poisoned both kids against me and this just adds more animosity toward me.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

I agree. You say he's already turned the kids against you (He is vile for this). He's threatening you, and you are permitting it. You have the requests for expenditures of which you do not agree. Should he actually try to involve the kids in this, just send them the requests. If the payments have been approved per agreement, you are not obligated to additionally subsidize his lifestyle. A 21 year old is old enough to know that.


----------

